# Language Exchanges - Spanish/English



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with arranging language exchanges? I live in Alfacar (of Lorca fame!) just outside Granada and myself and my partner (who´s a translator of 20 plus years experience so has no probs!) are probably the only English residents. I´ve been thinking of putting up some "flyers" about town to hopefully find some local Spanish adults who want to practice their English. Has anybody done this or does anybody have other suggestions? I´ve had a few brilliant language exchanges in Granada that I met through the language school and I meet up with a Spanish friend once a week to practice, but it´s not nearly enough and it can be surprisingly hard to find opportunities for consistent, frequent conversation practice if you´re not "out there" surrounded by the language - and the need to speak it - every day, all day.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

AlfacarPeter said:


> Has anyone had experience with arranging language exchanges? ........


I’ve been involved with a few ‘exchange’ type things and am currently half organiser of an English/Spanish internet chat group. I’ve noted two things:

The people need to be serious about ‘learning the language’. Those who join just in the hope of casually improving their level rarely stay long and rarely are very helpful to those who are more enthusiastic. For that reason we prefer both Spanish and English speakers who are on courses or show exceptional enthusiasm (well we try to stick to that).

People need if at all possible to be of a similar level over the longer term **. In part I think this is because we are not all experts in our own language. For example the Spanish speaker may well be more aware of English grammar rules and be able to more precisely state them and apply them than their English speaker, and vice versa. If both of a pairing are advanced for example they can benefit from comparing the mechanics across both languages. Also the advanced speaker will use sophisticated phrases which will be of little use to the beginner.

Age is certainly not an issue. In our group we have the most enthusiastic 70+ down to a 19 year old. All get on well.

We went for a list approach encouraging many to talk to many as you can quickly run out of discussion topics one to one. You also get to hear different phraseology and accents. And the chances of finding a chatter available when you are is greatly increased.

Don’t know if any of that helps as your doing presumably face to face but just in case it is helpful there it is. Buena suerte .

** (the odd chat here and there between any level is good and of course a basic level newcomer can appreciate an introduction from an advanced member)

ps almost forgot - organising a group is a lot of work but you probably know that already


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> I’ve been involved with a few ‘exchange’ type things and am currently half organiser of an English/Spanish internet chat group. I’ve noted two things:
> 
> The people need to be serious about ‘learning the language’. Those who join just in the hope of casually improving their level rarely stay long and rarely are very helpful to those who are more enthusiastic. For that reason we prefer both Spanish and English speakers who are on courses or show exceptional enthusiasm (well we try to stick to that).
> 
> ...


I wonder if any of my students would be interested... Can you pm me with more info, please?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AlfacarPeter said:


> Has anyone had experience with arranging language exchanges? I live in Alfacar (of Lorca fame!) just outside Granada and myself and my partner (who´s a translator of 20 plus years experience so has no probs!) are probably the only English residents. I´ve been thinking of putting up some "flyers" about town to hopefully find some local Spanish adults who want to practice their English. Has anybody done this or does anybody have other suggestions? I´ve had a few brilliant language exchanges in Granada that I met through the language school and I meet up with a Spanish friend once a week to practice, but it´s not nearly enough and it can be surprisingly hard to find opportunities for consistent, frequent conversation practice if you´re not "out there" surrounded by the language - and the need to speak it - every day, all day.


We posted flyers in the library and various public noticeboards in our town but got no response - we found our intercambios via word of mouth. I think people prefer personal recommendation.

Going to a Spanish bar and picking up the newspaper, then asking a question about the headline news item, is a good way of meeting people and starting conversations. And somebody is bound to know someone who wants to improve their English.


----------

